# Wife doesn't like smoked food



## shaggy91954 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, my wife claims she doesn't care for smoked foods with the exception of the occasional pulled pork sandwich.  And it's not just the stuff I smoke because she doesn't like it done by proffesionals either.  So my question is:  What would be the perfect food to change her opinion?  I've tried turkey, chicken, cornish hen, trout, beef brisket, etc........ She tries it, but claims it would all be better in the oven.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 30, 2014)

Hmmmm, can't wait to see some of these answers......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 30, 2014)

since she likes pork..  try some stuffed pork loin (stuff with something she likes) ... 

I did a quick search for ya (search bar at the top of every page)...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=stuffed+pork+loin


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 30, 2014)

Go to bbq joint stand around until you see a cute gal and bring her home for dinner if she doesn't like q she isn't going to like your new girlfriend either or smoke for less time and finish hers in oven


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks JD 07 some of those look intriguiging, especially the boudin stuffed loin.  And crazzycajun if I came home with a girlfriend it'd probably be the end of a shotgun barrel that was smokin not my MES. LOL.  But hey, maybe you have a good recipe for boudin.....


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm not sure what kind of wood you use to smoke with but, maybe try some apple or alder. Something that is really mild might help.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 30, 2014)

my oldest daughter is the same way, has been all her life(she's 44 now). we never let it bother us too much, just let her get a pizza or something, we just kept on cookin!

It's a shame, i built her husband a really nice smoker/pit and it hardly gets used, might have repo the thing!


----------



## biggqwesty (Dec 30, 2014)

You can still enjoy your smoker just have to be smart. 
Try light smoke for the wife, then wrap her portion and continue. 

Or do a really nice fatty, let
The wife choose the ingredients.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 30, 2014)

I am going to guess you won't find a "magic" smoked food your wife will like.  Keep trying though cause you never know.  

You might try some of the various snack foods that people have posted on here though.  Pretzels, almonds, chex mix etc.


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay I mainly use apple to smoke with and occasionally hickory.  I will try the light smoke for her portion next time but I really don't want to cut a turkey in half, so maybe cornish hens or something along those lines.  Smoked chex mix???????????  Actually think i'm leaning toward the stuffed pork loin though.  Just got to figure out what to stuff it with since boudin sausage isn't readily available in Kentucky.  Any and all suggestions welcomed.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 30, 2014)

My wife is not a big meat eater, and can eat just pasta and veggies. Strongly flavored or hot peppered meats arent her favorite, and fatty meats just dont agree with her. Interestingly, my mother, who has a biochemistry back ground, tells me the blood chemistry/ blood type of a person is indicative of how well they deal with certain foods. In the case of my wife and me, opposites must have attracted. She is the main reason I will foil from the start and cook wood down to charcoals before exposing meat to it. It comes out a bit smoother but flavored enough for both of us.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2014)

Since you don't want to smoke your Pork Loin to an IT beyond 145 or 155 if she hates pink meat, Any sausage can be removed from the casing, cooked just until it loses the pink color and can be stuffed in the loin. Then there is an assortment of cheeses, veggies, mushrooms, herbs and spices. Be adventurous and creative. A Chinese Char Siu marinade and stuffed with Fried Rice or Lo Mein...JJ


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2014)

Shaggy are you using wood chips or pellets, and are you using the chip loader and tray? Having an MES I like using the AMNPS you can get nice light smoke using it.


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 31, 2014)

I've been using apple wood chips in the loader / tray.  I just ordered the AMNPS.  Well actually I ordered one on Dec. 22 from Amazon.  After waiting a week for them to "process" it, I canceled and ordered it from AMAZ N and it was shipped the very next day.  Should have done that to begin with.............grrrrrrrrrrrr.  I was hoping to have it to smoke a boston butt this weekend, but they are calling for rain so that's on hold too.  Double grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......  I hate winter.  Triple grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 31, 2014)

Be sure to dry smoke also.  No water in water pan. Moisture adds more smoke flavor.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your wife's dislike of smoked foods. My wife likes smoked food just fine, but a lot of our tastes vary pretty widely. For years, being the main cook around here, I struggled to come up with meals that would please both of us. The result? More often than not one or both of us wasn't thrilled with dinner. 
Lately I've been making more and more "short order" type meals. By making only one portion of various dishes we can both have what we want, there are fewer leftovers and it's actually more fun to cook. 
My point is, trying to change someone's mind about their own personal taste is often an impossible mission.


----------



## gary s (Jan 20, 2015)

Probably too late to trade her in on one that likes BBQ,

Gary


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 20, 2015)

gary s said:


> Probably too late to trade her in on one that likes BBQ,
> 
> Gary


I'd hate to have to break a new one in on all my other habits. Plus, she does like to fish.


----------



## gary s (Jan 20, 2015)

Know what you mean, I couldn't find anybody that would put up with me,          Married 43 years

Gary


----------



## red dog (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't mean to get all mushy, but your a good man Shaggy. I can tell because you care about how she feels and she likes to fish! Does she clean them too?


----------



## cmayna (Jan 20, 2015)

How about some smoke Salmon?


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 20, 2015)

Red Dog said:


> Don't mean to get all mushy, but your a good man Shaggy. I can tell because you care about how she feels and she likes to fish! Does she clean them too?


We mostly catch and release (bass fishermen / fisherwoman) but the ones we do keep I prefer to get as much of the meat off as possible (crappie, trout, bluegill) so that's my chore. Now she does do a good job frying them up.


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 20, 2015)

cmayna said:


> How about some smoke Salmon?


Well she likes em like I do, cedar planked on the grill, which I guess you could classify that as smoked.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 21, 2015)

Smoked cheese maybe?   Yummm!


----------

